# Jalapeno Cheddar Moose Smokies :) Qview



## luke71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well after hours of pulling my hair out and research i decided to make an attempt at jalapeno cheddar smokies from the moose i harvested this year.I got about 50lbs of hamburger ground from my cow moose so i decided to fly at it.I did a mix of 65% moose 35% pork trimmings from my local butcher.After talking with the awesome people on this board i decided to go with normal cheddar after i could not track down high temp cheddar in alberta here(thanks Nepas for the help).I decided to use old fort aged cheddar and cubed it into 1/4"x1/4" chunks mixed all of my ingredients up then added the cheese.For my first attempt i'm very happy : )  overall i would say a success.stuffed in natural hog casings 29-32mm let sit in the fridge overnight,let stand in the smokehouse at 100'F till the casings were dry then bumped up to 125'F with smoke and finished off at 150'F into an ice bath let hang to bloom overnight.








meat all seasoned mixed up and cheese added







natural hog casings 29-32mm ready to be stuffed



















stuffed and ready to go in to the fridge


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great. :sausage:


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow it looks amazing ,did you finished off at 150 IT?


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!

They look delicious!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

They look delicious!

Great job!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 31, 2011)

Now that stuff looks awesome and I bet it really taste good to.


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome looking moose sausage, Luke!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 31, 2011)

looks tasty.......   cheese and jalapeno are great additions to sausage.............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## luke71 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks guys,i finished off to an internal of 152'F then ice bathed.I'm still trying to master the casing shrinkage though.I had minimal on this batch.I've been experimenting and noticed the batches of sausages i do with more fatty meat like pork trimmings have less shrinkage.The leaner ones tend to shrink more after the bloom.Any hints guys?


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## moosehunter (Nov 20, 2015)

moose 003.jpg



__ moosehunter
__ Nov 19, 2015






Moose sausage & pepperettes from a couple weeks ago... yes some of the sausage hit the smoker!!


----------



## laurar (Nov 8, 2016)

Moosehunter said:


> moose 003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your pepperettes look amazing! Care to share your recipe?


----------



## cdn offroader (Nov 25, 2016)

Sausage look good, try Stuffers.com out of BC, they have high temp cheese. I also order a lot of stuff from DNR sausage out of Calgary, but I didn't see cheese on their website.


----------

